# Going to Italy via French med in January - Question



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Well we have had a nice few days wilding down to Preston from the North East however while travelling there we had our generator fail again. So after repairs to the rear heater (Truma S3000) we set off to Birmingham instead of Dover to get it serviced. That turned into BAD news as the bearings had gone slack and were allowing the shaft to contact the motion sensors and when it did the motor stopped. We thought it was getting a bit noiser than it used to be. Well they replaced the two outer bearings and a piston as the top ring was seized and they were not able to free it. They could not get at the centre bearing or big ends as these are sealed onto the crankshaft and con rod at the factory as one unit. On reassembly it ran but there was still a lot of vibration. Conrad Anderson contacted the Gasparini factory for advice and were told to return it to them for service. This would need to have the whole generator put on a pallet to Italy by courier and the cost would be half the cost of driving to the factory in Bologna. We were already intending to head south after Preston to the French Mediterranian coast, so we decided to have them put the generator back in place on the motorhome.

After discussion we decided that our trip to the med would still happen but we would now turn left and head for Bologna to the Gasparini factory and Steve arranged for them to sort it out for us.


So this is where we need your help folks, as we haven't been to Italy before.


Route: 

Dover to Calais then in arc north of Paris down to Marseilles turn onto the coast road round to Pisa in Italy then turning inland to Bologna.

We don't want to be travelling in snow or on roads that require snow chains over mountains. We have looked at the map and decided to head down France to the Med then turn left along the coast. Are there any places on this route that would need snow chains? (We are not taking the car and trailer). We will be using motorway most of the way on the route down.


Our Hymer is an old plodder which is the reason we are avoiding the mountains. We want to get down to the factory quickly so that we can then enjoy the rest of the trip returning in May the slow way.


We have fitted a BtoB charger so will be able to be off hookup so do not need sites as we will use Aires.


Thanks in anticipation


John & Joan


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi this time last year I traveled to italy and routed, calais, direct to luxumbourg, Salzbourg, Bern, Lucern, st gouthard tunnel, malano then onto bologna.... there a good camp site there as well.... had normal tyres and had no probs... just my view have a nice trip....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*know no*

As far as I am aware. There are no routes where you would need snow chains (if you are heading East (Left as you say) from Avignon)).

TM


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We're off to Ancona in mid February and are going a similar-ish route Clive mentions, Calais, Lille, Namur, Lux, Strasbourg, Basel, San Gottard, Milan, Bologna, Ancona. Autoroute all the way so if there is snow on the way over the Alps it will be cleared quickly as its one of the the main trunk routes south. Plenty of places to stop on the way down as well.
That is the most cost effective route toll wise unless you have a specific reason to go via the Med.

Pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we are fancying italy as well, what would be the cost in tolls going that way, rather than down to med and hang a left. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trip*

Hi

Back in April, over a few days, we did the journey from Spain to Pisa via the south of France, basically, Avignon - Antibes - Vice - the coast road. Quite a lot of traffic and slow moving in parts but not a problem. We wanted to travel toll free too.

The journey from April is here

Back in November, we did Calais - Paris - Lake Garda via Charmes. Another easy and mostly free route. The route and stop overs are again in the blog. Very few places open in November, so what we had is what you may have. Camping Beau Vilage is ideal for Paris.

If you are avoiding Switzerland just due to the 40 SFR toll cost, I would pay the toll and given it is £25 and will cover both directions, it's not bad.

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*To Bologna*

 Ciao and Buon Viaggio,
just a small bit of advice to add to that already given. You can turn left before you get down to Pisa. At La Spezia turn left onto the La Spezia - Parma motorway over the Cisa pass. In any case you should have chains on board, whichever way you go; or winter tyres. Unlikely you will meet snow, but you could do. If you do, then one or the other are required. This applies either to Basel - Gothard - Chiasso/Como; or Genova - Milano - Bologna; or Firenze - Bologna; or La Spezia - Parma.
You have to go over or approach mountains at some point to get to Bologna.

saluti,
eddied


----------

